# Children's books about dogs



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am wanting to buy my nieces and nephews some books for Christmas about dogs.

Do you have any suggestions for age 7 and under?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My 6yo and I just read _Fancy Nancy and the Posh Puppy_ last night. This is about Nancy (who uses "fancy" words) who wants a Pappillon puppy (bcuz they are fancy) and so she borrows her neighbors Pappillon for the day. She realizes that this fancy dog is not right for her family, so they end up going to the animal shelter and getting a perfect dog for them there! It was cute with nice underlying messages of adopting from a shelter.

There is also a line of books called _Walter, the farting dog_. Sounds gross, but they are cute and have GREAT learning tools for kids and moral messages. My daughter (who thinks farting is gross) likes them.

_The 12 Dogs of Christmas_ I believe was written by a 7year old!!

John Grogan, who wrote _Marley and Me_ wrote _Bad Dog, Marley_ for kids and also _A Very Marley Christmas_

_Bedtime Stories for Dogs_ by Leigh Anne Jasheway is cute.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

We have another book at home...something about a stray dog and christmastime, it is a chapter book but we started reading it...I cannot remember what it is called. I'll see if I can find it today online, if not I'll look at home tonight and let you know what it is called tomorrow.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My kids all love Chewie Louie, a puppy who chews on everything 'He ate all the food in the bowl, then he ate the bowl'. It's pretty funny and always has my kids saying 'That puppy needs a crate!'


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Santa Paws Here it is!! It is sad cuz the dog spends nights alone in the cold snow after he loses his mom but I am hoping it all turns out ok in the end.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Bling-Friendship-B...26508544&sr=8-1

One of the authors is a herding instructor where we train.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought this book for my niece Rylee for our ride to Maine to pick up Titan back in late September. It was cute, I remember reading the same story about a little lamb when I was a kid. I also saw at Barnes & Noble they have a kids series like Marley & Me. Marley & Me kids books And even a Christmas one... A Very Marley Christmas


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

About Montana Gov. Bill Scheitzer's dog,

http://www.amazon.com/First-Dog-Unleashed-Montana-Capitol/dp/156037425X


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

This was given to me by my granddaughters and I treasure it!
(and I am 61) 
It is about a german shepherd and a duckling. 
The only bad thing is you may want to keep it for yourself.









http://www.amazon.com/Fluffy-Baron-Laura-Rankin/dp/0803729537


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

when i was little my favorite book was Harry the Dirty Dog. i believe he's a Westie mutt that escapes and gets so filthy during his around town adventures that when he returns home his family doesnt recognize him but adopts him anyway and to their surprise after a bath - their loving dog has made it home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

koog, that book looks adorable, the illustration is cuddly and sweet. I may just order it for myself!







til the grandchildren come in the next decade.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

I had bought Fluffy and Baron and had to get an extra copy for myself









I also gave: <u>Big Enough Anna </u>(about a sled dog)
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Enough-Anna-Li...26584081&sr=8-1

<u>Grandfather Twilight </u>(has a GSD in it):
http://www.amazon.com/Grandfather-Twilig...26584215&sr=1-1

and <u>Benjamin's dog Joseph - a three legged hero </u>(about a handicaped GSD):
http://www.amazon.com/Benjamins-Dog-Jose...26584491&sr=1-3

This year I am thinking of getting a game: <u>Doggone crazy</u>. It teaches kids to be safe around dogs and how to read them.
http://www.doggonecrazy.ca/doggone%20crazy%20products.htm


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I heartily recommend "Beautiful Joe" by Marshall Saunders.

It's written in the first person--by the dog named Beautiful Joe.









It has a <u>very</u> sad beginning, since it describes the cruel treatment that Joe endured at the hands of his first owner. But Joe is <u>very</u> soon rescued and taken to live with a very humane family: a wonderful mother and father, a family of modest means, who realize that one of the best ways to have children really learn principles of kindness is to have the children put those principles into practice.

It's a very old book (published around 1893--I read it as a child, and <u>my dad</u> read it as a child!), but the story of kindness to others as a source of true happiness is a timeless lesson, of course.









Here's the page from amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Joe-Marshall-Saunders/dp/055432556X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

These are all great ideas!


----------

